# Why I’m not as active here



## Noahlikesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

Alright so I decided I’m doing a reef and I’m trying to do research for it and I’m on reef forums, also I’m doing finals and stuff. and lastly I’m most likely gonna be on hiatus over the summer b/c I’m doing stuff. Sorry I can’t be as active here if y’all cared...


----------



## Cawafuoshi (Mar 24, 2021)

Good luck with the finals! Once your reef is established, I would like to see a pic or two.


----------



## Noahlikesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

Ok it will be several months but I will remember


----------



## Noahlikesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

I finished finals today


----------

